# Clear Cut Cleaner



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

On our lease there is a 80acre Clear cut that is bordered on 2 sides by 6-7 year old pines. The highest point is in the corner opposite the young pines. Longest POV is just shy of 655yards and the closest young pines to the top of the rise is just over 170yards. 

I stop and look over that clear cut everytime I walk by the corner of it on the way to a favorite hunting spot. I have seen a lot of does already this season from the hill that I cross it on. Every time that I look out over it have wanted to set a good rest on the hill and just wait.......................

Since gun season started I have wanted a rifle just for that specific reason. I cut grass and washed cars and saved my pennies and now I am ready to sit on that rise overlooking that clear cut and just wait......................

1 ¼” Super Bull Barrel, Fluted with Deep Target Crown Vacuum Glass Bedded . Built on a Mauser Action and Chambered in .308Win and topped with a Weaver 6x20x40 AO. She weighs in at a pinch over 24lbs. 

She and I have a date in a little more than a week and I just can’t wait…………………..


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like a very nice rig Curtis. Hope you get to break it in right. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PURTY PURTY Curtis......Good luck sealing the deal w/ it brother!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that thing is so sweet looking !! You got a trophy rifle so I'm sure you'll get a trophy buck to go along with it. Happy hunting Curtis

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

That should get the job done.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread this morning. Looking for an update Curtis. 
Have you sat on the clear cut yet????


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

MMMMmmmm! More gun porn. Love it!


----------

